# Digitalradio DAB+



## Seppl22 (26. Apr 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne über einen DVBT-Stick (per SDR) einen Radioplayer implementieren.
Ich habe allerdings noch nie etwas mit Audiowiedergabe oder Streams von USB-Geräten gemacht. Gibt es hier zufällig jemanden, der sich damit auskennt und mir weiterhelfen kann?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Flown (26. Apr 2018)

Hast du https://www.google.com/search?q=java+dab+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 schon mal geschaut?


----------



## Seppl22 (26. Apr 2018)

Wenn du das repository von javaDab von Jan van Katwijk meinst ja.
Ich würde aber gerne alles selbst machen, da ich in meiner beruflichen Laufbahn noch nie etwas mit Multimediaverarbeitung gemacht habe.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Seppl22 (28. Apr 2018)

Die erste Frage die ich hätte : Wie komme ich an den Datenstrom, den der USB-Stick mit der Antenne liefert? Denn das sind ja letztendlich die Daten, die ich in Audio und sonstige Informationen aufteilen muss.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Seppl22 (16. Mai 2018)

Gibt es keinen der hier helfen kann?


----------



## Flown (16. Mai 2018)

Schau her: Java ist nicht wirklich geeignet für hardwarenahe Sachen wie Schnittstellen (e.g. USB). Aber du wirst doch sicher schon mal gegoogelt haben, wie du den USB ausliest: HIER


----------



## httpdigest (16. Mai 2018)

Wie du ja sicher gesehen hast, ist das javaDAB Repository vielmehr ein Java-Wrapper für die eigentlich benötigten low-level C/C++ Libraries, mit denen du die spezifische Hardware überhaupt erst ansteuern kannst.
Also insbesondere librtlsdr und libairspy.
Mit Java alleine kommst du da noch nicht mal 10% weit, da Java von Hause aus keine Schnittstellen zum Zugriff auf USB-Devices bietet.
Wenn du ALLES selbst machen möchtest, bestünde dein Code zu 99.999% aus C/C++.


----------

